# Rockaway



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I redid the picture "Hazy Day on the Ocean" and I'm calling it "Rockaway". I would not say that it is finished because I always see or am advised of things that needs to be change. So here it is, it's on a 20x24 canvas. Please give an honest critique. I concentrated on aerial perspective and hopefully gradually went from dark in the foreground to light in the background. I tried hard to pay attention to the lighting and where the shadows should be. My focal point is the sun. The Interest point is the light waves showing yellow light through them. 

Problem is we are looking at a photo and photos sometime don't see it as the eye sees it. The shadow next to the big rocks are actually very dark (almost black) but in the picture it looks blue. Can't explain why.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I had the shadow of the bird on the right in the wrong place. I moved it but I'm not sure yet if it is in the right place, should it be more to the left? Should it be lower? I'm just not sure. Help.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just BTW the horizon line looks like it is slanted down to the right but that because I can't take good photos. It's right on the picture.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I move the shadow again.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like this piece Terry. If you say ocean scenes sell quick then this should be one of the first to go. It's serene and you can almost imagine yourself sitting there listening to the water and the birds.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Chanda. I made a couple of little tweaks like removing the shadow on the bird on the right.


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

I think it looks really good Terry and it does look better now without the shadow now to I think


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I lightened the water at the horizon line, it was still too dark and needed adjustment.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

It looks really nice to me, the lights and shadows look goods, I do prefer it without the bird's shadow, but if you wouldn't have mention that you did anything to it I don't think it would have bothered me really, I love the small waves on the rocks, . It's really a peaceful painting that makes me feel like I'm at the beach under the sun, probably complaining cause I'm getting sunburns :vs_blush:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Erilia. I appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't know how you do it, but you are always able to catch that peace that makes me love all of your ocean-landscapes.

Beautiful


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a nice thing to say FanKi. Thank You so much.


----------



## greenchilli (Oct 24, 2015)

if we need to create paintings for our events related work as we are into category of [removed] then can we copy these images for our work as well ??


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

greenchilli said:


> if we need to create paintings for our events related work as we are into category of caterers in delhi then can we copy these images for our work as well ??


Say what? You want to copy my paintings? What are you saying... paint a picture using it as a reference?...Sure...Blowing it up and printing it out for any other reason Nope, I would not be happy about that! Thank you for the compliment though.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Say what? You want to copy my paintings? What are you saying... paint a picture using it as a reference?...Sure...Blowing it up and printing it out for any other reason Nope, I would not be happy about that! Thank you for the compliment though.


 Hey,at least he asked...lol...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I suspect the only reason he post what he did was to get the link up to his catering business. 

BTW I made a little change to this picture yesterday that I really like but I can't get a photo of it because it's raining and too dark to get a decent picture.


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

:glasses:I think, it looks really nice to me! Thank you for sharing!


----------

